# Sharpening set-up - What depth Cambro container?



## ManofTaste (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm shifting from a sink bridge to a Cambro food pan set up like the one Jon at JKI shows off in his videos.

What depth hotel pans are people using for these setups? 4"? 6"? 8"? 

I am thinking Golidlocks style -- that the 6" will be just right. Is that what has worked for others?


----------



## _PixelNinja (Feb 22, 2016)

I use a Gastronorm 1/1 4" (10cm) pan.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Feb 22, 2016)

Jon uses the 4" Cambro in his videos.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000XAXLA8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ManofTaste (Feb 22, 2016)

Wow, the answer in less than 30 minutes! Thanks, KKF!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2016)

Mano, I used to use the large cambro like this but since bought a metal pan, 1/2 the size of this. Same width just 1/2 length. I found the cambro to be too big and not they sturdy. Then thinning it world squeak too.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 22, 2016)

I think it would depend on the height of your work surface.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 22, 2016)

do not buy cambro brand food safe plastic containers for sharpening... you can go to a local restaurant supply to get them for much much cheaper. You're neither putting food into this thing nor are you expecting to toss it about, two things cambro brand products are generally coveted for (ie. you will pay dearly for cambros as they're a really high quality product, there are many cheaper inserts available and you can ALWAYS buy this stuff locally if there are a few restaurants in your town).

I use a 11L rubbermaid roughneck container, it's about 9" depth, for my soakers at home.

at work I like to use the jki/suehiro sink bridge in a (metal, but this is more to do with the availability of plastic in the kitchen) 1/2 shallow pan.


----------



## jacko9 (Feb 22, 2016)

I called Jon and while I was on the phone with him he directed me to the web site where I could buy the Cambro pan. I got it and one of his stone bridges and they work like a charm on my bench with no more mess.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 22, 2016)

I use the Rubbermaid equivalent of Cambro because I was able to get a killer deal on them. I built myself a slightly modified JKI sharpening setup (with the help of Jon ) and don't use my Naniwa sink bridge anymore. I use the 2-1/2" deep pan instead of 4", and also the 1/2 size instead of the full size. But smaller of a footprint which for a home user is adequate.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Feb 22, 2016)

Rubbermaid and Cambro sell functionally identical food service products, and they are pretty much the same price up here in Canada.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 22, 2016)

i prefer the 4in deep ones myself... either full size or half size works great. the 2in ones are more stable, but provide less room for stones (of which i use a lot). I also like the height i sharpen at.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 22, 2016)

Bob_McBob said:


> Rubbermaid and Cambro sell functionally identical food service products, and they are pretty much the same price up here in Canada.



Yep, I'm up in MB and ordered mine from WFE and saved paying PST. The Rubbermaid Carb-X food boxes are near identical to Cambro and likewise with the food/hotel pans



JBroida said:


> i prefer the 4in deep ones myself... either full size or half size works great. the 2in ones are more stable, but provide less room for stones (of which i use a lot). I also like the height i sharpen at.


I'll fess up I actually have 2 half size pans for sharpening, a 4" and 2.5". The intention was to be able to adjust the height depending on the counter/table height, and use the other for stones. So far I'm liking the 2.5" for the stone holder, but if on a lower surface I'd probably use a taller one (also have 6" but use for food stuff not sharpening)


----------



## _PixelNinja (Feb 23, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> Wow, the answer in less than 30 minutes! Thanks, KKF!


Two things that might be of relevance:

1) This might seem obvious (or not), and you might know this already, but just in case  you would most probably benefit greatly from using some type of non-slip mat such as shelf-liner underneath the food pan for better stability and to hold the pan in place on the counter top. 

2) If you intend to use the SUEHIRO stone bridge, the screws (cross-head and finger tightened) do not seem to be made out of stainless steel. A detail that you might want to keep in mind depending on your setup; whether permanent or not, how high you raise the water level in the pan etc. It bothered me, so I replaced the screws with stainless on mine.


----------



## dblnickels (Feb 25, 2016)

Gave up the 6" cambro with JKI bridge and just use the stainless table with stone holder.
My soakers lived under bridge and were getting contaminated w/ swarf.


----------



## gadgetguy9000 (Feb 25, 2016)

tjangula "Yep, I'm up in MB and ordered mine from WFE and saved paying PST. The Rubbermaid Carb-X food boxes are near identical to Cambro and likewise with the food/hotel pans"


Perhaps you could spell out your acronyms.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 26, 2016)

gadgetguy9000 said:


> tjangula "Yep, I'm up in MB and ordered mine from WFE and saved paying PST. The Rubbermaid Carb-X food boxes are near identical to Cambro and likewise with the food/hotel pans"
> 
> 
> Perhaps you could spell out your acronyms.



WFE - Williams Food Equipment, by far my greatest enabler with respect to kitchen stuff

PST - provincial sales tax


----------



## Mrmnms (Feb 26, 2016)

My counters are high . I use a 2 inch if anything. More stable. Jon's newish diamond stones don't make as much mess , so sometimes it just them in the holder on a towel next to the sink.


----------



## goatgolfer (Mar 1, 2016)

You may be interested in daveb's and Jon's comments on total setup. Height, water, swarf and sitting v standing. I appreciated the setup so well that I changed my mind completely on what was "right" and changed to 'right for me'. Lots of stone storage solutions as well..http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-sharpening-station-inputs-and-pics-requested


----------

